# lightroom unable to import profiles



## fred.deniro (May 12, 2020)

After installing version 9.2, I do not have access to the list of cameras in the predefined preferences settings, because the area is grayed out and the list of devices is unavailable.
In addition, when I want to import a development profile, I always have the message 'unable to import preset - All items were already imported', but the preset was not available.
I uninstalled with Revo and reinstalled, but it's still the same ...
Do you have an idea ?
Merci pour votre aide 
PS: my screenshots are on a French version


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 12, 2020)

You may be confusing presets and profiles. I believe that the error message says that the *profile* is already imported, but you say that it says that the *preset* is already imported, and that the *preset* is not available.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 12, 2020)

As far as the first issue is concerned: what kind of image do you have selected? Lightroom looks at the image to display the camera, so if that info is not in the metadata of the image then this may be the result.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 12, 2020)

IIRC, Lightroom compiles a list of all cameras from which *raw* images are in the catalog.....so if there are only jpegs in the library there'll be no cameras in that list.


----------



## fred.deniro (May 13, 2020)

Sorry for my imprecision in my text between preset and profiles ... You have brought the answers that solve my problem, because actually lightroom only compiles the data corresponding to the raw found in the catalog. I mounted photos in DNG and NEF and lightroom generated the corresponding profiles. Bizzare that it is necessary to have imported a RAW photo before being able to apply to other photos profiles corresponding to the device? In any case, thank you for your help, and for accepting my poor English from French ... Fred


----------

